# Serialisierung von Draw2D Objekten?



## fmacloud (4. Juli 2007)

Ich arbeite gerade an einer SWT/Draw2D Oberfläche. Da ist mir folgende Frage gekommen:
Ist es möglich beispielsweise ein Label Objekt zu serialisieren? Wenn ja wie mache ich das am einfachsten/geschicktesten?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Serialisieren meines Wissens nicht. 
Aber schau dir mal das hier an:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/beans/XMLEncoder.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## fmacloud (5. Juli 2007)

Danke ja wäre ne gute Alternative allerdings hab ich damit dann auch Probleme.
Wenn ich versuche eine ArrayList<Label> zustand = new ArrayList<Label>(); zu speichern bekomme ich:


java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.NullPointerException
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...
java.lang.IllegalAccessException: Class sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline can not access a member of class org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Color with modifiers ""
Continuing ...
java.lang.RuntimeException: failed to evaluate: <unbound>=Class.new();
Continuing ...

als Antwort.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Ich hab mir mal die Label Klasse angeschaut. Mit dem XML Encoder wird das nicht funktionieren, da Label nicht den Bean Konventionen entspricht, d.h. u.a. auch keinen leeren Konstruktor hat... Sorry!

Muss mal ein bisserl nachdenken, vielleicht fällt mir ne Alternative ein..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## fmacloud (5. Juli 2007)

Zur Not speichere ich halt nur den Inhalt des Labels, sprich Position & Text.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------

